# Down Imagining



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just wondering how many of you use down imagining overlaid on your sonar screen and if you see any benefit from it?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I use it in conjunction with 2D and SI but not exclusively. With SI it can show you the location of fish around structure better than 2D.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Bought one last fall and it's great for finding structure like trees and rocks and you will see fish too better image quality than regular sonar which makes it easier to identify what's below.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i have di but im on erie all the time, i dont really use it much up on erie unless im looking at bottom or for a volkswaben lol on smaller lakes its cool showing weeds ans rocks and stumps ect....if im trolling i want to see the whole water column, if im jiggin i split the screen and lock on bottom on one side and zoom in so i can see bott on other side i see whole water column...just depends what you want to see.....


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/indian-6-25-2013-p-m.234070/#post-1652720

this should help you out to show 2d/di


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I use DI in conjunction with SI mainly on inland lakes to help identify targets. On the big water I see no benefit, but thats just how I use it.


----------

